

Biotech meets DIY hacker culture, sparking new wonders and worries - gridscomputing
http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/27/18471933-biotech-meets-diy-hacker-culture-sparking-new-wonders-and-worries?lite

======
svenkatesh
I know these biohacker spaces and whatnot are just getting started up, but
more often than not, it seems like they're re-inventing the wheel.

DNA barcoding is old hat, and biofuel production using e.g. algae has been
done before.

It's great that these ventures are sparking interest in the community at-
large, but they aren't really advancing scientific knowledge forward as much
as they're portrayed.

